# Asus NX1101 constantly dropping connection.

## blubber

Hi, 

I just installed a brand new Asus NX1101 1gbit nic, it uses the Sundance ip1000 chip. I'm using the builtin ipg module in the 2.6.31 kernel, at first sight it seems to work perfectly. However, every once in a while the nic drops the connection completely, there is no mention in the syslog or messages, ifconfig reports it as working fine, and mii-tool says it has a link, however, I can't do anything with it, not even ping. Running dhclient on the interface seems to fix it though.

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:15:10:b3:69  

          inet addr:130.89.164.150  Bcast:130.89.191.255  Mask:255.255.224.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:15ff:fe10:b369/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2001735 errors:54 dropped:5 overruns:1 frame:48

          TX packets:665720 errors:214 dropped:0 overruns:214 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2002094079 (1.8 GiB)  TX bytes:61206516 (58.3 MiB)

          Interrupt:19 

lspci | grep Ethernet

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc / IC Plus Corp IP1000 Family Gigabit Ethernet (rev 41)

```

If anyone has any idea as to how to fix this, I'm all ears.

----------

## d3cadent

I am experiencing exactly the same symptoms - when connecting to gig lan. Connecting the card to 100Mbps switch does not produce this behaviour.

Have you been able to find a solution to this?

d3ca

----------

## nermal0

Same problem here with Ubuntu lucid 64, kernel 2.6.32. If I transfer a large file, it stalls after a few hundred MB. No kernel log, no error message. Shutting down and restarting the interface helps, but doesn't last very long.

Also "lshw -C network" reports "capacity: 100MB/s", which should say 1GB/s.

----------

